# Fluval Stratum - New Rant(3-13)



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

So just used 18lbs of fluval stratum on my 20L and I have to say, the stuff is pretty neat. It's a clay based substrate that looks and feels (but doesn't smell, interestingly) like ADA AS. No ammonia spike either. However the substrate is insanely light. In water its weight is immaterial. I really suggest planting using tweezers with this stuff. Tank is still clearing up...I'll keep you guys updated. 

Anyone else using this stuff?


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

i use it on my 5.5. I love it as well!! yes its light but once the plants take hold its all good


----------



## cheaman (Jan 22, 2009)

I've been using it in my 10gal nano for a few months and have been using ADA for a few years. It is a bit more black than ADA and smaller granuals. I also noticed the lack of ammonia spike compared to ADA. Time will tell if it can grow plants as well as ADA.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

I have it in my Ebi and I'm currently do DSM HC in it right now.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Still waiting for this to clear...it clears like batteries charge. It clears really fast at first then exponentially petering out til almost nothing.....it just looks a bit hazy now.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Jeffww said:


> Still waiting for this to clear...it clears like batteries charge. It clears really fast at first then exponentially petering out til almost nothing.....it just looks a bit hazy now.



Patience is important not only in this hobby, but in life!!! 
Stay patient, my friend~!


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Quick update : after 10 hours of set up. My ph has gone from over 7.6 to 7.0.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Im a big fan of this substrate. Both the Shrimp and Plant versions of Stratum are awesome. Im using the Shrimp version in a 30c for a few months now and my plants love it. (Blyxa and E. Belem). I have 80lbs of the Plant version. 15lbs of it went into a GLA tank Im dry starting with UG currently and the rest will go into a 40B Im working on. It can be a little expensive but well worth it IMO...


----------



## Kevinguyen (Jan 22, 2011)

OH YES! Finally someone that is also using the Fluval Stratum!! I just purchased a bag and is still waiting for it to clear up. I have some questions that i would like to ask every one here thats using this,if you dont mind . 
-How did you cycle your tank and how long?
-Will I speed up the cycling process if i used an established tank water?
-&Hows the ammonia level in the substrate? 
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

There is no ammonia in the substrate. Cycling will not be helped with old tank water no matter what substrate you use. I didn't cycle my tank this time. I had a filter running on another tank and I used media from it.... 

Cycling will generally take 3-5 weeks going the fishless route which is dosing ammonia to 4ppm and keeping it there until you get some nitrites and less ammonia then redosing to 4 ppm when ammonia drops to ~1 ppm and repeating until cycled. Afterwords before adding stock you should do a water change.


----------



## Kevinguyen (Jan 22, 2011)

Why didnt you cycle your tank? & I dont get the part "Cycling will not be helped with old tank water no matter what substrate you use"? What do you mean by "no matter what substrate you use"? I also have an overhead filter that i used in my established tank,will that help a bit? And Thank You so much for replying btw!


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

Kevinguyen said:


> Why didnt you cycle your tank? & I dont get the part "Cycling will not be helped with old tank water no matter what substrate you use"? What do you mean by "no matter what substrate you use"? I also have an overhead filter that i used in my established tank,will that help a bit? And Thank You so much for replying btw!


Tank water doesn't have much in the way of beneficial bacteria in it. It's better to use filter media from an established tank. That part won't change if you use Stratum, Flourite, AS, or just plain old gravel. The great thing about Stratum is that, unlike AS, it doesn't generate tons of ammonia. In fact, it doesn't kick out ammo at all, which is _really_ nice IMO.

As for cycling tanks, there are several methods that work. Established filter media/substrate being a top choice.

I've started using this in my BTOE tank, and the shrimp look happy, the blyxa looks very happy! It took it forever to send down roots in Flourite, and already the cuttings that I took from my 29g are rooting down well in the Stratum. So far I'm fond of this substrate, it's soft, nice to work with, and grips cut stems FAR better than the Flourite I'm used to. I'm not fond of the uniform little balls in the form of looks, but the color is extremely natural and pleasing to the eye, so it's easy to forgive. I could care less about it's buffer ability (I don't test pH), but so far the plants seem fond of it, so that's all I ask.

It's not cloudy. I completely failed to rinse it out, and even after I filled the tank it was completely clear.

I'm buying the large bag of the shrimp substrate for my 10g. The smaller grain is more pleasing to my eyes than the larger stuff.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I started using Stratum in a 45 gallon low light tank about a week ago. I rinsed it as recommended, but it was still pretty cloudy right after filling the tank. In 2 days it was completely clear. Planting in it has been very easy, using tweezers. It seems to grip the stems and help hold them in - for sure the weight of the particles doesn't do the holding. When I disturb the substrate moving a plant or adding a plant, a puff of "dust" comes up, but very quickly clears up.

I don't do a specific "cycling" process on any tank. I used a filter pad from another welll established tank in my canister filter on this one, and I planted very heavily from the start, as I always try to do. That will be sufficient for "cycling". When I add fish, in about another week I will add only 2-3 to start with, then add more the next week, and each following week until I have as many in the tank as I want.

I'm using MTS under my Stratum, just to save money, but it has been no problem in any case.


----------



## Kevinguyen (Jan 22, 2011)

Captivate05 said:


> Tank water doesn't have much in the way of beneficial bacteria in it. It's better to use filter media from an established tank. That part won't change if you use Stratum, Flourite, AS, or just plain old gravel. The great thing about Stratum is that, unlike AS, it doesn't generate tons of ammonia. In fact, it doesn't kick out ammo at all, which is _really_ nice IMO.
> 
> As for cycling tanks, there are several methods that work. Established filter media/substrate being a top choice.
> 
> ...


Thank You for your very descriptive reply!:red_mouth I have a question, so does fish waste from a sponge in an established tank would help?


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

Kevinguyen said:


> Thank You for your very descriptive reply!:red_mouth I have a question, so does fish waste from a sponge in an established tank would help?


Yup, that counts as filter media. roud:


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Kevinguyen said:


> OH YES! Finally someone that is also using the Fluval Stratum!! I just purchased a bag and is still waiting for it to clear up. I have some questions that i would like to ask every one here thats using this,if you dont mind .
> -How did you cycle your tank and how long?
> -Will I speed up the cycling process if i used an established tank water?
> -&Hows the ammonia level in the substrate?
> THANK YOU!!!


I'm using Fluval Stratum too.
And for the record. My name is Kevin Nguyen too.
And i know a guy down the road with the same name, and a guy i go to school with has the same name too =/ .

So far i'm using it emersed and it's decent.
I've heard there's no ammonia spike.


----------



## Kevinguyen (Jan 22, 2011)

Kayen said:


> I'm using Fluval Stratum too.
> And for the record. My name is Kevin Nguyen too.
> And i know a guy down the road with the same name, and a guy i go to school with has the same name too =/ .
> 
> ...


Haha! Thats a first! Thanks for the reply! How long did you cycle your tank for?


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Kevinguyen said:


> Haha! Thats a first! Thanks for the reply! How long did you cycle your tank for?


0 Cycle Time. I just grow it emersed from the start, the substrate gets to grow it's yummy bacteria, and my plants to get grow out.


----------



## Kevinguyen (Jan 22, 2011)

Does anybody have a problem with cloudy water? Every time i try to plant something or even disturb the substrate a little,it starts to cloud up a little.In the beginning, I at least rinsed it 4 times before i put it in my tank. Its very frustrating.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

It does state on the bag to just quickly rinse it gently. I guess if you don't, it can break it down and make the clouding worse. I haven't had any issues with it clouding up, but I was gentle in filling up the tank, using the bag to deflect the water from hitting the substrate and plants hard.

Maybe you rinsed it too hard or too much and broke it down a bit? You could run some filter floss in your filter to collect the dust and rinse it out every so often. That's what I do if tanks start getting cloudy.


----------



## Kevinguyen (Jan 22, 2011)

Captivate05 said:


> It does state on the bag to just quickly rinse it gently. I guess if you don't, it can break it down and make the clouding worse. I haven't had any issues with it clouding up, but I was gentle in filling up the tank, using the bag to deflect the water from hitting the substrate and plants hard.
> 
> Maybe you rinsed it too hard or too much and broke it down a bit? You could run some filter floss in your filter to collect the dust and rinse it out every so often. That's what I do if tanks start getting cloudy.


Whats filter floss?


----------



## zxc (Nov 10, 2009)

filter floos is widely use in the canister filter. 
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4136+4231&pcatid=4231


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Okay. I'm ticked. Fluval Stratum _does_ stop buffering after awhile if you apparently have tap water more than 5-6 dkH. Yah exactly. So essentially the stuff is useless. Here's my email conversation with a rep: 

Me:
I purchased 10kg of Fluval Plant Stratum (new in bag) and after set up the water was buffered to an ideal 6.8pH and 4dKH. However after about two weeks of regular water changes. My pH has climbed to about 7.6. The water in my tap is about the same pH as well. Clearly, the substrate no longer buffers as I have no calciferous substances in my tank. Is this normal for the substrate? Or is there some kind of error in mine? I feel very displeased. Here in my city we have Aquarium Design Group. I personally chose Stratum (which is more expensive than ADA) over AquaSoil in the hopes of a better product. I was going to purchase more for my Chrystal Shrimp tank but now I know that I cannot use it. 

Hagen: 
Dear Jeffrey Wang,

We thank you for taking the time to contact us.

I am emailing with our Aquatic Specialist regarding your email about the Fluval Flora stratum. He is wondering what the KH of your tap water is?

Thank you,

Lisa Emery
Customer Service Dept.
Rolf C. Hagen (USA) Corp. 

Me:
I've tested the KH of the water after letting it come to temperature and sit. I read between 6-7 dKH.

Thank you for the quick response so far. 

Hagen(after 3 days): 
Dear Jeffrey Wang,

The likely reason is the buffering capacity within tapwater.

The substrate will buffer initially to varying degrees as we have no control over the wildly different water chemistries world wide.

Thank you,

Lisa Emery
Customer Service Dept.
Rolf C. Hagen (USA) Corp. 

As you can see. Hagen has admitted the buffering capability of stratum is only *TEMPORARY* and *ineffective* at kH's and hardness' slightly larger than typical BUFFERED tank water. All in all, save your $$, get ADA or Azoo if you have hard water. I made a bad mistake.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Kevinguyen said:


> Does anybody have a problem with cloudy water? Every time i try to plant something or even disturb the substrate a little,it starts to cloud up a little.In the beginning, I at least rinsed it 4 times before i put it in my tank. Its very frustrating.


I never rinsed my Stratum either, just put it straight in the tank and it has been working well. It clouds very very little, and my canister filter with filter floss cleans any cloudiness right up. Definitely heed the direction of getting some filter floss to fine filter/polish the water! 

I too think you've broken down the soil a bit with all that rinsing, Fluval should just tell its customers to put the Stratum right into the tank, and cushion the water when filling up to deflect the water from the soil


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

chiefroastbeef said:


> I never rinsed my Stratum either, just put it straight in the tank and it has been working well. It clouds very very little, and my canister filter with filter floss cleans any cloudiness right up. Definitely heed the direction of getting some filter floss to fine filter/polish the water!
> 
> I too think you've broken down the soil a bit with all that rinsing, Fluval should just tell its customers to put the Stratum right into the tank, and cushion the water when filling up to deflect the water from the soil



I used two powerheads shoved into HOB filter bags and I just drop them into the tank. Works great at clearing all particulate. I rinsed very well with a hose but I don't have any particulate even if I stick my forceps in the substrate and wave them around....strange.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Jeffww said:


> I used two powerheads shoved into HOB filter bags and I just drop them into the tank. Works great at clearing all particulate. I rinsed very well with a hose but I don't have any particulate even if I stick my forceps in the substrate and wave them around....strange.



I added to small bottles of Stratum(unrinsed) to my tank last night (funneled the soil into a bottle, and dumped it in places I want), even with a full tank of water, there really wasn't any cloudiness, Stratum is amazing, I love how there is zero ammonia spike as well!

Do you use root tabs with your Stratum?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Jeffww said:


> Okay. I'm ticked. Fluval Stratum _does_ stop buffering after awhile if you apparently have tap water more than 5-6 dkH. Yah exactly. So essentially the stuff is useless. Here's my email conversation with a rep:
> 
> Me:
> I purchased 10kg of Fluval Plant Stratum (new in bag) and after set up the water was buffered to an ideal 6.8pH and 4dKH. However after about two weeks of regular water changes. My pH has climbed to about 7.6. The water in my tap is about the same pH as well. Clearly, the substrate no longer buffers as I have no calciferous substances in my tank. Is this normal for the substrate? Or is there some kind of error in mine? I feel very displeased. Here in my city we have Aquarium Design Group. I personally chose Stratum (which is more expensive than ADA) over AquaSoil in the hopes of a better product. I was going to purchase more for my Chrystal Shrimp tank but now I know that I cannot use it.
> ...


I'm still very pleased with my Stratum. All of my plants are growing well, and fast enough that I have pruned some of them twice in a month. I see no reason to expect any substrate to buffer the water, other than by adding carbonates to the water, which I prefer it not do. Trying to force the pH of the water down and keep it there with the substrate doesn't seem like a reasonable expectation. In fact driving the pH down with anything other than distilled or RO/DI water isn't likely to be successful for the long haul.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Uh oh. I had an unknown shrimp death the other day... I'm really hoping it isn't because of the soil.

I'm using the ebi stratum. kH in PA is pretty high. Ugh, if I have to switch out/add in some aquasoil...


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Diatoms are running amuck in this tank now. Lovely. Just a quick update. 

No it's not the city water, I have a pool filter sand tank which is diatom free as well...


----------

